# Could my wife be bi-sexual?



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

I've always wondered could my wife of 13 years be bi-sexual?

She is usually never in the mood or takes the initiative.

She wears very un-sexy clothing with no makeup around the house

She loves to watch tv shows like Anderson Cooper, Ellen, etc.

Whenever I say something negative against same sex (not maliciously, only jokingly), she gets immediately upset.

To my knowledge, she doesn't like women.

One set of her friends are lesbians that she met at a wedding

Most things that would turn on a woman and drive her crazy my wife doesn't like.


Am I reading way too much into this?



Are there any signs I could look for without directly asking her?


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

hard to tell what "reading between the lines" you are doing based on what you've said.every woman who wears non-sexy clothing and likes Ellen is not necessarily bi or lesbian. You didn't mention how satisfied she seems to be when the two of you are intimate or how the intimacy is in the rest of your relationship - intimacy not in the sexual, physical sense but in sharing, in enjoying one another's company, in touching in non-sexual ways.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm just trying everything from all angles to see if it helps our marriage, intimacy, etc. Questions? Possibilities?

When we are intimate, she does enjoy the sex and cuddling.

There have been many times so looks and dresses so, we'll........un-feminine "butch", if I didn't know better, I would assume.........


----------



## Phenix70 (May 6, 2012)

CuddleBug said:


> I've always wondered could my wife of 13 years be bi-sexual?
> 
> She is usually never in the mood or takes the initiative.
> 
> ...


Holy hell, I'm bi-sexual, I had no idea. 

Kidding aside, have you asked her?


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

CuddleBug said:


> I've always wondered could my wife of 13 years be bi-sexual?
> 
> She is usually never in the mood or takes the initiative.
> 
> ...


I'm almost always in sweats or knit pants and t-shirts.

I like watching Nascar, UFC, as well as other "guy shows" my husband watches. I'm not a lesbian. I have zero interest in women.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

Yah, that's what I thought. She's not bi-sexual. Just wanted to be sure, thx.

And all the above mentioned she has not done to my knowledge.


----------



## curlysue321 (Jul 30, 2012)

I got a good laugh out of this. There isn't a single solid shred of evidence in that list you gave that would even remotely suggest your wife is bisexual. Yes, you are reading too much into this.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Maneo said:


> hard to tell what "reading between the lines" you are doing based on what you've said.every woman who wears non-sexy clothing and likes Ellen is not necessarily bi or lesbian. You didn't mention how satisfied she seems to be when the two of you are intimate or how the intimacy is in the rest of your relationship - intimacy not in the sexual, physical sense but in sharing, in enjoying one another's company, in touching in non-sexual ways.


:iagree:








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Sounds more like a sexual aversion, toxic shame, or some kind of abuse/trauma in her history.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

CuddleBug said:


> I've always wondered could my wife of 13 years be bi-sexual?


Only if you're one lucky guy.


----------

